# Starting buserelin day 21



## rosex86 (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi Ladies


Well I'm day one of my cycle and due to start buserelin day 21 to prep for FET. Im just waiting for my schedule to be put together.


Anyone else doing a medicated FET and know how long your on buserelin and how long it took for you to get to transfer?


Thanks xx


----------



## Sarapd (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi Rosex
I'm in the 2WW after a medicated FET and I downregged from 30 July until 7 September and had my transfer on 12 September - it was a hatching 6-day blast. I think I may have downregged longer than normal because we went on holiday at the end of August. Even with downregging for so long I've found it much easier than my fresh cycles.
Hope that helps.  Good luck!
Sara. xx


----------



## Molly231 (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Rosex
I'm almost at the end of my 2ww. This is my first med FET.  I dr for 3 weeks and had ET a week after that. FET is far less stressful than ivf and a lot less hospital appointments!

good luck! x


----------

